# Dow Jones at Two-Year High



## burglar (4 January 2011)

Dow Jones Industrial Average

Market Update:
"Strong buying in the early going has boosted the stock market to a fresh two-year high."

Happy New Year!


----------



## burglar (4 January 2011)

*Re: Two-Year High*

The Dow Jones holds up pretty well til end of session!
A great start to the year!


----------



## burglar (4 January 2011)

Now, it's wait and see if it translates into strong rise in the All Ords!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 January 2011)

Completely underwhelmed by the look of it?

Perhaps we can smell market manipulation better than the Yanks?

Are you sure you don't work for the US Fed, or Goldman Sachs?


----------



## burglar (5 January 2011)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Are you sure you don't work for the US Fed, or Goldman Sachs?




In the grey, I am one of the Lehman Brothers!


----------



## burglar (15 January 2011)

Dow closes at its highest level since June '08,


----------



## burglar (19 January 2011)

fresh two-year closing high


----------



## burglar (9 February 2011)

: Stocks started the session without much direction, but they gradually chopped their way higher to settle with solid gains at their best levels in more than two years.


----------



## burglar (12 February 2011)

Stocks fought off moderate selling pressure in the early going to work their way toward new two-year highs. Buying was further bolstered by news that Egypt's president gave into calls for his resignation.


----------



## burglar (19 February 2011)

Broad market gains never became anything more than modest, but they were still enough to set new two-year highs


----------



## burglar (17 August 2012)

"The report helped push the S&P and Dow near their highest closing levels since 2007. "


----------



## burglar (23 September 2012)

DJ closed 13,579.47

Intraday high 13,647.10

Highest since Dec 2007


----------



## burglar (7 October 2012)

...S&P 500 ended flat while the Dow advanced 0.3% to close at its best level in five years.


----------



## burglar (5 May 2013)

Dow Jones peeps over 15000

What has made it go hard ... cheap money piped into the economy by the FED!


----------



## burglar (9 May 2013)

burglar said:


> Dow Jones peeps over 15000
> 
> What has made it go hard ... cheap money piped into the economy by the FED!




 Dow Jones fresh record high!


Market Update:

4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled higher by 0.4% to register its fifth consecutive gain. 

That streak appeared to be in jeopardy when stocks began the session on a lower note. However, the three-point slip at the open was enough to entice bargain hunters who sent the benchmark average to a fresh record high. 

Cyclical sectors appeared weak during the opening minutes, but most economically-sensitive groups were able to rebound, and finish in the lead. 

The materials space displayed strength from the start as industrial metals traded higher after China reported a wider-than-expected trade surplus. Gains in copper were notable as the red metal advanced 1.7% to 3.361 per pound.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 May 2013)

Another surge to another gravity defying new high. Simply unreal (again).


----------



## MARKETWINNER (14 July 2013)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/100879524

Breaking Records: Dow and S&P 500 end at all-time highs, Nasdaq logs best close since 2000


----------



## burglar (19 September 2013)

Source: http://finance.yahoo.com 



> The stock market hit a record high Wednesday as investors cheered the Federal Reserve's surprise decision to keep its economic stimulus program in place.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 September 2013)

burglar said:


> Source: http://finance.yahoo.com




stop this talk you will make Uncle Festivus upset.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (22 September 2013)

I don’t think anybody can identity market top or bottom 100% correctly. Still market may go higher during next six months while having volatility. We may have correction during next six to 12 months. Intelligent value investors will avoid over valued stocks while following wonderful businesses with great value. In addition contrarian markets players will follow out of favour sectors, commodities and stocks now.

As I said before it is time to identify the next most bullish stock markets, commodities, sectors, stocks and currencies before others. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## burglar (22 September 2013)

>Apocalypto< said:


> stop this talk you will make Uncle Festivus upset.




I am not here to make Uncle Festivus upset.

Have you searched YouTube for "APOCALYPTO" or "ENTER SANDMAN"?
Finnish cellists - they make my hair stand on end!!

Back to topic:
Just reporting the fax, ignore the US at your peril!
They are still the biggest economy on the planet


----------

